# 16v with gt4088



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi I was hoping you could help with me with this problem i've got with my car..... I have built a 2.0l 16v turbo engine. 83.5 ks pistons with 2.0l crank on the bottom end compression about 8.5:1. The head is solid lifter but with 2 exhaust cams cams. 1000cc injectors aeromotive rising rate FPR.tial 44mm wastgate and gt40 journal bearing turbo with gt4082 77mm exhaust wheel and gt 4088 compressor cover and compressor wheel.The problem is when we were tunning we could get the car past 300 kw on the wheels. At 1 bar we made 277 kw and turn the boost up to 1.5bar and could only get 23 kw more. The car rev cleanly and the fueling is good as well.What do you think could be restricting the power ? The car makes peak power at 6000 rpm and then the power falls off.we're reving to 7500 rpm.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 16v with gt4088 (2DR16VT)*

ok, so 83.5mm bore, 92.8mm stroke, that equals 2008cc of displacement.
you turn the boost up ~7 psi and only get 23kw more... the turbine is bigh enough, what a/r is it anyway?
how is the timing?


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

BUMP FOR PICS OF SAID CAR! please


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: 16v with gt4088 (killa)*

Hey Paul,the exhaust side is T4 .68 with a gt4082 exhaust wheel 77mm major diameter 73 trim.Fuel is 100 octane and the timing is 26 degrees at 1.5 bar.It seems like something is restricting the power.Checked and there arent any boost leaks....not sure where else to look.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: 16v with gt4088 (2DR16VT)*

im with brandon......I demand pics!!!!!


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*

Will try to get get some pics up


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (2DR16VT)*

What is you're exhaust size? Also try playing with your cam timing, try retarding your intake cam. Pics please


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Sounds like a cam timing issue or an exhaust restriction


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: 16v with gt4088 (2DR16VT)*

you can run more timing than 26, esp w/ high octane
did you read and fallow this cam write up on using dual exhaust cams
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2508013


_Modified by bdcoombs at 10:50 PM 6-25-2009_


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: 16v with gt4088 (bdcoombs)*

Here are some pics,








































Ok the exhaust is 3 inch from the Down pipe all the way to the back.
The exhaust housing is a t4 0.68 AR Vband.
Haven't played with cam timing yet but will have look. What do you mean by i can go lower than 26 on high octane ?


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I think he meant higher. These motors like timing and can pick up quite a bit of power from it if they don't start detonating.
How is your octane rated there? If it's the same as Europe(RON), 100oct is the equivalent of ~95oct(AKI) in the states, in which case I wouldn't go much higher than 26*


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

Ok ...i thought as much. The fuel we're using is actually avgas which is 100mon...not sure of the ron rating ? But i was told its high octane and we didn't need to add toluene or xylene.So are you saying on the ignition map at load sites above peak torque we should add more timing ?
Also i did read that exhaust cam thread...and basically understood that i need to retards the exhaust cam 3.6 degrees, is this right for boost ?


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (2DR16VT)*

i would seriously read that post and check your cam timing


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

A little update...i checked the ignition timing on idle and found that when the car went for the dyno tune the tuner used the wrong timing mark on the flywheel and set the timing to 20 degrees. I set it to 12 degrees on idle and the car feels much better now...I want to do a power run on the dyno and see if the power increase much more now if i turn up the boost.Also i decided that today i'm going to put a stock set opf KR cams in and take out the exhuast intake cam.


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (2DR16VT)*

i would save a couple hundred and invest in some large cams.


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

What sort of cams can i get for 16v turbo ?


----------



## soch naungayan (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (2DR16VT)*

seems your timing is off....double ck all your marks..... i keep mine at 20 deg at wot...but i run c16 race fuel. 
as far as cams go....i run stock cams...on this motor.
only other thing it could be is a ****ty waste gate opening or staying partially open under pressure.
if it was your plugs or weak fuel pump it would just detonate under load.....pop...pop...pop...


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

YES! that mk1 is STUFFED! looks like a nice car! in for results


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (soch naungayan)*

to spool that turbo i would get 276's


----------

